# Changing Shift Boot on z31.



## zombie31t (May 9, 2009)

I decided to order a new boot and knob for my z31, and I have no issue changing the knob, but changing the boot is something I havent had to experience yet. 
Does anybody have a DIY tutorial written up from past experience, or a link to somewhere online that does?
I failed to find one.
Thanks.


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

I recently got a boot off ebay from a guy that custom made ones just for the z31.

It fits pretty good i'd say. You have to take off the center console plastic piece surrounding the boot and turn it upside down. On the underside is two metal clips that hold the base of the boot down. The boot has little pin holes that attach to little spikes on the base and in turn the little metal clips clamp over the spikes. Take a zip tie and clamp down on the boot at the top to take up the play.

I also bought a really nice shift knob from ebay that advertised it was a Z31 direct screw on and wasn't (old one 10mm and new one 12mm i think) but it looks (and feels) really nice. I just put some fasteel up in the knob and screwed it in and so far so good..feels solid and looks much better than the one that came with the car.


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

the boot i got off ebay

NEW 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 NISSAN 300ZX SHIFT BOOT ZX Z31:eBay Motors (item 190306495545 end time May-16-09 09:09:06 PDT)


----------

